# hmm.. this is not cool.....



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wtf....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow whats the deal Neal!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

was this the makings of Rich?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

whos rich?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

A dude from Pfish who likes to photoshop my pics.. "Your fish is my fishes bitch" is his Username.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oh ok... Dude those pics are pretty big in your sig.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

LOL.. lets have another photoshop war.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

lmao ohh hellnaaa, what part is photoshopped? obviously the flag but is the magazine real?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

> but is the magazine real?


Nah...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well whoever made it is pretty gay themselves figuring they have resources to gay magazines.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> what part is photoshopped? obviously the flag but is the magazine real?










hahaha

Was the camera photoshopped in?
Damn, some people are so good at photoshop, a photograph just isn't proof of anything anymore.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i like the hat dude


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well whoever made it is pretty gay themselves figuring they have resources to gay magazines.


 Karen, we're on this thing called the internet...everyone has resources to everything














. How you think I got the gay pic of two shirtless dudes to get for a photoshop of p45??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Well whoever made it is pretty gay themselves figuring they have resources to gay magazines.
> ...












thats wrong, but funny :laugh:


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

the internet you say hmmmmmmmm??? I demand to know more about this in-ter-net.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

sorry dude but when i saw the rainbow on your hat i had to laugh!hahaha :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..pretty good photoshop..btw ck89..what pic is this you soeak about...me wanna see...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol..pretty good photoshop..btw ck89..what pic is this you soeak about...me wanna see...


 he already made a thread of it, its on page 2 you thoughtless ass


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hahahah ohh burn , wasnt me , my photo shopping skills are not yet at that level


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Isn't that how the original pic looked?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > lol..pretty good photoshop..btw ck89..what pic is this you soeak about...me wanna see...
> ...










you saw it?!

Lol.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha that's funny!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

probably xenon... looks like his level of photoshop... incase u havent noticed, rich sucks donkey ass at anything to do with graphics.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL !!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thats funny sh*t man LOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

User said:


>


 now thats much better!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


>


 i love how you edit your post just in time before i see it.. oh joy.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

:laugh: funny funny


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol yuou just now saw this? this was posted a long time ago..


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

oi peacock what was u originally holding?????????????


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 tee hee hee..

have another sandwich.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yikes, the original was men's magazine? You were askin for trouble.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Your true immaturity really shows...your life must be really sad...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


It must be sad to imagine the life i live from the gravy-tinted glasses you view it from.

:laugh:

edit> btw, i beleive making derogatory comments about someone, then editing your post before any mods can view it is a tad bit more immature.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Well at least I can date people my own age...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 I *can* date girls my own age, younger, or older in that respect... i just chose to date girls a bit younger because i find girls my age to set on having a baby or getting hitched.

now please, find something a bit more insulting to say... your retorts are pathetic


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stop this bitch fest...although quite funny this is where PM takes place.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Hey, you're the one that started it by yet again sticking an un-needed insult aimed at my b/f in a thread on a board where he's not even a member. You brought it upon yourself, and then the best you can do is insult the weight that I no longer even carry? Really, YOUR retorts are pathetic. Go ahead, tell me to go have a damn sandwich when you know damn well that I've literally lost that person in both body and mind. It doesn't hurt anymore...especially since I know that that's all you have to go on.

You troll me...not the other way around...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


i dont troll you, if u havent noticed i practically live in this forum, and you trolled me this time....

we are all still waiting to see this 300 lbs you supposedly lost. why dont u post a pic and end the mystery?

*unauthorized personal picture removed by Xenon.*


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> edit> btw, i beleive making derogatory comments about someone, then editing your post before any mods can view it is a tad bit more immature.


 BTW, there were no derogatory comments made...

If you must know, all I said was that I can vouch that it wasn't Rich that shopped the pic. I then went on to ask how you would know that his graphic making skills suck since he's never done any? He may suck with shopping pictures of people, but since he's never done any graphics with Photoshop, then how would you know?

That's all I said...find a derogatory comment in there if you will, but really, get a life. I decided to edit it out because I didn't want to start anything, but I guess that didn't work.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > edit> btw, i beleive making derogatory comments about someone, then editing your post before any mods can view it is a tad bit more immature.
> ...


rich has edited many a pic on predfish.. maybe you never saw them, but he did... and it was obvious his skills are lacking. Nice of you to protect your boyfriend, but i kinda sucks to be harrased instead of the harras-er.. doesnt it?










as the saying goes, 'if you cant take it, dont dish it out"


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> we are all still waiting to see this 300 lbs you supposedly lost. why dont u post a pic and end the mystery?


 Gee, since your such an expert about my weight, then you would have probably seen the thread that I posted on another board about my progress. _Someone_ must have seen it to have taken my before shot to have shopped it just to make fun of me. Insulting someone about their weight takes a very low individual and I have a pretty good idea who that person was, because he still does it at every possible chance.

I've lost about 60 since July of last year. But then again, why should I have to justify myself to the likes of you?

And no, I didn't troll you in this thread, you trolled me when you decided to insult Rich...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:



> rich has edited many a pic on predfish.. maybe you never saw them, but he did... and it was obvious his skills are lacking. Nice of you to protect your boyfriend, but i kinda sucks to be harrased instead of the harras-er.. doesnt it?


 Being skilled at shopping pictures and being skilled at making graphics are two different things.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > we are all still waiting to see this 300 lbs you supposedly lost. why dont u post a pic and end the mystery?
> ...


 well, as you can see i dont troll you, otherwise i would have seen the pic. But if you dont have to prove youself to the likes of me, why do you bother replying?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Gee, why don't you shop that picture of me too? It was a horrible picture and that's the reason why it was never posted. Using a picture taken at such a bad angle is a horrible judge, especially since I was crouching down.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Gee, why don't you shop that picture of me too? It was a horrible picture and that's the reason why it was never posted. Using a picture taken at such a bad angle is a horrible judge, especially since I was crouching down.


well, since i have your permision and all...

enjoy :laugh:

*Unauthorized personal picture removed by Xenon.*


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thank you for proving my point that it takes a very low person indeed to insult someone about their weight, especially someone that had a problem due to a chemical imbalance and not a lifestyle issue.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

c'mon guys ..







if you have to fight please take it over pm or aim..no need to air out dirty laundry...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Thank you for proving my point that it takes a very low person indeed to insult someone about their weight, especially someone that had a problem due to a chemical imbalance and not a lifestyle issue.


 The only chemical imbalance you have is more msg on the right side of your plate than the left.. you invited me to photoshop that.. dont wish for things you dont want.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

this is gonna be closed soon i guess


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> c'mon guys if you have to fight please take it over pm..no need for bashing....thanks


 sorry pac.. saw your post after the fact.

feel free to close this, ive had my fun and im off to the bar.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for proving my point that it takes a very low person indeed to insult someone about their weight, especially someone that had a problem due to a chemical imbalance and not a lifestyle issue.
> ...


Oh, and do you see what I eat every day? Do you know what my daily activities are like? I didn't think so, so really, you don't have a clue. Please, just get a life. Just because you don't get on well with my significant other doesn't give you the right to insult me at every chance you get.

And you really must be slow, because you walked right into admiting that it was you that shopped that original pic of me. You didn't have to admit it to me, I already knew, but I just wanted everyone else to know what kind of a person you really are.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fuckin damnit take this to PM.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm fat.

I'm fat because I'm lazy. I'm fat because I eat too many fatty foods. My father was also fat. It killed him. It'll probably kill me too.

Oh, forgot to mention. I'm fat because I chain drink non-diet soda as well. I drink whole milk. Oh, and I smoke. I don't overeat, but I do eat the wrong things.

My name's Josh Smick, and I'm a flabby m**********r.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Josh said:


> I'm fat.


But you're also a great person...and I didn't think you were that fat. I've seen worse...MUCH worse. Slightly overweight and grotesquely obese are very different things.

People may end up overweight for many different reasons. Some have hereditarily slow metabolisms (almost non-existant), like me, others may have eating disorders. Still others may be overweight because they eat fine but aren't active enough. I remember Slylie telling me a while back (before he started slinging around the personal insults) that I wasn't eating enough when he inquired about my daily routine. I eat remarkably less than the average person and am quite active. I did everything from exercise nonstop to starvation to every fad diet inbetween with no results. The only thing that made a difference was kick starting my metabolism with drugs. It worked, and I haven't gained a pound back.

I drink water for most of the day and some diet soda when I get home from work. I don't eat sweets...in fact, if you gave me the choice of a candy bar or some fruit, I would pick the fruit.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh and whole milk's nasty...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

you forgot to mention you have a big head too.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello Josh, thank you for sharing. Crazyclown89 does this really upset you that much? You must be quite sensitive :laugh:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Hareball said:


> you forgot to mention you have a big head too.:nod:


 LOL.. which head?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just want to add one thing.

I am of the opinion nobody needed to photoshop Peacock's pic in the first place. Taking your own picture holding a Mens Health magazine is ghey enough.









As for the personal insults....

One thing Ive always liked about the Internet was that people were anonymous. You could be 900 lbs and nobody would know.... these forums are a bit different though, and these personal attacks are way out of line. Take it easy people and just enjoy this forum and each others company.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hareball said:


> you forgot to mention you have a big head too.:nod:


 You know what they say about guys with big heads...









They wear big hats...babushkas even...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> Hello Josh, thank you for sharing. Crazyclown89 does this really upset you that much? You must be quite sensitive :laugh:


 how come everyone thinks I'm sensitive??? Lol I want the thread to stay open so we can keep laughing at Peacock's ghey moment online


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I kinda like that pic on the left in peacocks sig


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> sorry dude but when i saw the rainbow on your hat i had to laugh!hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I just want to add one thing.
> 
> I am of the opinion nobody needed to photoshop Peacock's pic in the first place. Taking your own picture holding a Mens Health magazine is ghey enough.:nod:
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

draco since the issue of whether ur attractive/overweight, has been brought up before, perhaps you could give us some pics proving otherwise?

the pic in your profile is only of your face and so does not reveal figure...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> draco since the issue of whether ur attractive/overweight, has been brought up before, perhaps you could give us some pics proving otherwise?
> 
> the pic in your profile is only of your face and so does not reveal figure...


 Why do I have to prove anything to anybody except to myself? This is a fish board, not a model search. It's not like I'm saying that I'm an anorexic supermodel. I've admited that I've had weight problems and have done something about it.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > draco since the issue of whether ur attractive/overweight, has been brought up before, perhaps you could give us some pics proving otherwise?
> ...


 Chemical imbalance my ass







. If that was the case you would see random fat people in etheopia.

The reason why it is difficult for me to beleive that you lost weight, is because you were quick to post pics before when you were enormous, how come you dont post them now that you are thin?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 Dick...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 I have posted full body shots in the past...one recent one in fact. If you missed it how is that my problem? How does that affect my abilities to keep fish?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 My cousin was about 50lbs overweight for most of her childhood. The doctor told her sh had a chemical imbalance, and put her on meds. The weight didnt come off. when she turned 16, she stopped taking the drugs, and started eating healthy and excersizing.. after about a year, she dropped all the weight, and 5 years later she is still thin, and drop dead georgeous. These so callled chemical imbalances are bullshit. And draco, i would stop taking these drugs, you might be better off just being overweight than pumping your system with chemicals.

Honda, that post you quoted was not intended to be a crack at draco, many people beleive whatever the doctor tells them, its sad. I was diagnosed with ADD just because i found school boring... what a bunch of bull that was.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

And how do you know that my body is just like that of your cousins? The fact remains that everyone is different. I do eat healthy and I do exercise. I said a few posts back that I'd rather eat some fruit than a candy bar. I eat significantly less than the average person. I do a lot of moving around and lifting at work every day and every weekend I do something to get outside and move around, like taking pics in the woods as you guys have seen me post numerous times. A simple diet and exercise did not work for me, never has, and probably never will. The only thing that has helped is speeding up my metablism. Until you get your PhD and do some blood tests on my blood, your opinion means nothing.

Calling someone enormous is a horrible thing indeed. Just because you prefer women that are a size 0 doesn't mean that all men like women that size. I get asked out on plenty of dates when I'm at work and when Rich leaves my side when we're out. I'm happy, very healthy (always have been), and that's all that matters.

And once again I ask, how does any of this affect my abilities to keep fish?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

slylie said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 I just thought it was pretty low calling her enormous.....

and I was diagnosed with ADHD for the same exact reaqson, and meds only made it worse


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 they put me on dexamphetamine , i took the meds to raves and sold them for a $1 each.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i used to be Fat.. i have dropped 70 LBS.. Doctor said it was because my family has history of being over weight.

Doctors dont know sh*t.. if you want answeres do your own research..

i stopped drinking all the pop and started eating healthy.. with in a weak i was dropping weight.

i was also said to have ADD and ADHD because i didnt want to sit down in class and learn about Shakespeare..

i think are a couple medical problems that cause people to get giant but i think its all in their head.. They say they have a medical problem as an excuse to why they sit on the couch all day eating McD..


----------

